# Quiver left at Breast Cancer shoot



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

This quiver was left at the Colby archery club last Saturday. I has a huron rod and gun score card in it.

Gilles


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Door prize for next year!!!!!!


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

What size is the belt?????????????????????????


----------

